# Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?​*
Guckt euch einfach die Bilder an im Artikel, wo von "Monster-Piranha", "Ähnlichkeit mit Aal", oder sogar "mutierter Süßwasserfisch" fabuliert wird:
http://www.news.de/panorama/8556448...piranha-angler-holt-monsterfisch-auf-fluss/1/

Für mich ist das einfach ein Steinbeisser.............

Und da hat jemand aus Russland wohl die Presse ganz schön verschaukelt.....

Oder glaubt, dass so ein Fisch bei den Russen im Süßwasser rumschwimmt?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Alle Jahre wiehieder kommt dahas Sommerloch.......:q

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...wolf-in-der-leine-bei-goettingen-t260556.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Das dachte ich auch:
Sommerloch? 
Statt dackelfressender Waller jetzt Mutanten-Piranhas


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Eines stimmt aber in dem Artikel: ich will einem Steinbeisser nicht im Wasser begegnen. Ich mag meine Zehen. Alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Schmeckt aber ;-)


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Hab auch kein Problem damit, dem Kerl in der Küche oder am Esstisch zu begegnen [emoji6]


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Soso, das Tier ist also *20* Zentimeter lang.........|kopfkrat
http://www.oe24.at/news/kurioses/Mutanten-Fisch-schockiert-Russen/243331753

.......und wird da von einem Neugeborenen gehalten ??? |bigeyes|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Für mich ist das auch ein Steinbeisser. Ich selbst finde auch die anderen Bilder weiter unten Klasse. Vor allem Bild 1 mit den "10m Wallern" oder Bild 7 mit dem 3m langen grauen Fisch. Kommt leider so klein rüber, weil der Angler Elefantenbeine hat 

Der Seewolf aus der Leine ist aber auch Klasse!  Schon lustig, das man die Presse so veräppeln kann. Traurig wirds aber, wenn man sogar Angler mit sowas verarschen kann. Bei uns im Vereinsblatt wurde sogar mal über eine gefangene Scholle im Mittellandkanal (Raum Hannover / Minden) berichtet, wo eigentlich jeder wissen sollte das sowas unmöglich ist (maximal Flunder - wobei auch fast ausgeschlossen, aber niemals Scholle)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Sommerloch halt - aber dackelfressende Waller find ich persönlich immer noch irgendwie am besten ;-)9


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*



D1985 schrieb:


> maximal Flunder - wobei auch fast ausgeschlossen,


Ne Flunder hatten wir bei uns im DEK auch schon, ganz ohne Sommerloch.


----------



## phirania (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Monster Piranha - oder einfach Steinbeisser?*

Da haben die vorher versucht ihn zu Dressieren...
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...EmNb_Y&usg=AFQjCNGjPBpOJYI38KoKxc5e1PgV63YfDg


----------

